

Ask HN:  Giving up anything for lent? - forkandwait

When somewhat looks into my eyes, and says "Are you Christian", I struggle to muster a "sort of".  What I want to say is "I like Christianity".  In any case, I am giving up alcohol and sweet dessert for 40 days.  Anybody else giving up anything?
======
patio11
McDonalds. Time to break a new habit before it becomes an old habit.

------
derrida
Superstitious belief systems.

------
mapster
Yes, as of now I am also giving up alcohol and sweets. So you have company :)
Thanks for the 'push' because I forgot all about it.

------
appliedlogic
In 2003 I gave up shaving

------
smashing
YCombinator.

------
onlythestrong
church

~~~
xentac
When I was twelve, I decided to do that. No one else thought it was as good of
an idea as I did...

These days I don't reserve 40 days to give it up, I give it up all year round!

